# Operation not supported by device



## balanga (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a stack of old IDE 2.5" laptop drives from which I would like to retrieve data and hopefully store it on my FreeBSD system. Most, if not all the drives are formatted NTFS, but I can't mount any of them on FreeBSD.

The mount command always returns


```
mount -t ntfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/disk
operation not supported by device
```

Windows always manages to mount the discs somehow...so I'm wondering why FreeBSD can't.

I'm connecting the drives via an external USB caddy which Windows identifies as a USB to IDE Bridge.

Any suggestions as to where the problem lies or what to test?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 14, 2014)

Didn't we just cover this in the other thread?

Use `file -s /dev/da0s1` to verify that the partition is actually an NTFS filesystem.
Load the fuse device.
Install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.
Use `ntfs-3g -o ro /dev/da0s1 /mnt` to mount it.


----------



## balanga (Feb 24, 2016)

I never  managed to get this to work until I read this:-


https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55266/




tobik said:


> You forgot to load the fuse kernel module: `kldload fuse`
> 
> To make it permanent: `sysrc kld_list+=fuse`


----------

